# LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer!*


















​

*LAVA Subs and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away a LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer to one lucky winner!



Qualification period is from _*January 10, 2011 through March 31, 2011*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by January 31, 2011 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held shortly after March 31, 2011 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 25 posts in the forums. No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
You must also have at least 10 posts during the qualification period... meaning if you already have 25 post, you will need 10 more.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

So far its just iconrl and generic, but finding how many people dont bother to _read_ the entry requirements seems to be the most entertaining part of all these giveaways. Keep up the top-flight entertainment Sonnie :rofl:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

There is no question that I will have enough posts of 25 words or more by the contest deadline. My question therefore is, exactly how do I enter the contest when I have completed the required number of posts?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From the first post...


Sonnie said:


> Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway Qualification Thread.


And you only need 10 additional posts... :T


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

What happen if you are Canadian and you want to enter the contest. Can you pay for the extra shipping fee in case you win? Or you really have to get it shipped to state then to you?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It has to be shipped to U.S. address.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

That weird. I guess I cannot enter the contest since there is no one in my family that live in the US.


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

Well, I guess that this is my first message of 25 words or more. I'll have to get busy. Too bad there isn't a word count so I don't have to stop and count the words in the message.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here ya go... http://allworldphone.com/count-words-characters.htm

I use it all the time.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think this is a really nice promotion and would love to win the Lava just to get my feet wet with subwoofers.
The published specs for my speakers are pretty close to the same frequency response so I don't know how much impact it would have, but at the very least it would give me some in home experience with a sub.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the forum but the rules are tough for your contests.
I just don't seem to have quite that much to talk about. I don't really come here to win stuff but I do have feelings of exclusion.
I won't post just for the sake of padding as I am sure some do. Perhaps a contest tier would be in order, save the big items for heavy content creators and time to time have a lesser contest with relaxed requirements. 

The other question is do you feel contests tied to regular comments truly cause folks to contribute good quality content or just click through traffic for ad revenue. I post semi-weekly in mostly just 3 forums, this one, Klipsch & AVS and follow subjects like HTPC, Klipsch, Home Theater and subwoofers.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Three days later and Im already qualified. I think maybe I spend _entirely_ too much time on this forum, or maybe I just talk wayyyyy too much. :rofl:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Jasonpctech said:


> I like the forum but the rules are tough for your contests.
> I just don't seem to have quite that much to talk about. I don't really come here to win stuff but I do have feelings of exclusion.
> I won't post just for the sake of padding as I am sure some do. Perhaps a contest tier would be in order, save the big items for heavy content creators and time to time have a lesser contest with relaxed requirements.
> 
> The other question is do you feel contests tied to regular comments truly cause folks to contribute good quality content or just click through traffic for ad revenue. I post semi-weekly in mostly just 3 forums, this one, Klipsch & AVS and follow subjects like HTPC, Klipsch, Home Theater and subwoofers.


I dont know, Ive branched out a lot since joining, this community has been a big help for me. Ive went from being a Bose owner to a audiophile on a budget. Ive got many ideas from this forum just from lurking in the threads and asking my own questions. I also do my best to help those with basic questions and try to share my limited knowledge with others, which comes in handy more often than you may think. Theres almost always something going on in the speaker forum or hifi area. 10 posts of 25 words (in three months) is not hard around this place if you tend to be a regular.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Jasonpctech said:


> I like the forum but the rules are tough for your contests.
> I just don't seem to have quite that much to talk about. I don't really come here to win stuff but I do have feelings of exclusion.
> I won't post just for the sake of padding as I am sure some do. Perhaps a contest tier would be in order, save the big items for heavy content creators and time to time have a lesser contest with relaxed requirements.
> 
> The other question is do you feel contests tied to regular comments truly cause folks to contribute good quality content or just click through traffic for ad revenue. I post semi-weekly in mostly just 3 forums, this one, Klipsch & AVS and follow subjects like HTPC, Klipsch, Home Theater and subwoofers.


No offense, but I don't quite understand how you can feel excluded if you do not come here to enter giveaways, yet want more relaxed requirements. 

We often do have contest with less requirements. Our goal is to hopefully get more people to stick around... and some giveaways are for those who participate and have helped us grow the forum with content. The more they stick around and post, the more opportunity they will have to win giveaways. The idea behind the contests is definitely to generate discussion. Are there some who come here to simply get their posts, enter the drawing and then leave? Well yeah... not much we can do about it, other than make the qualifications a bit more challenging. OTOH, some initially came to enter, got their few posts, entered and left... then we had another giveaway, they came back to enter again and decided to stick around that next time... and are perhaps still hanging around enjoying the forum. If you think about it... some guys just like to chat and it probably would not matter to them where they are, but why not be somewhere they have the opportunity to win something.

It is truly hard to please everyone, but we try to do the best we can. :T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

This looks nice. I wonder how well it sounds.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Three days later and Im already qualified. I think maybe I spend _entirely_ too much time on this forum, or maybe I just talk wayyyyy too much. :rofl:


I already talk way to much! my mom also has the gift of gab.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Well trying to convince the wife we need one in our bedroom, maybe put behind or under the bed :hsd: May not have to work as hard . Anyway another great contest, I'm sure I'll get lucky one day. In the forums I mean. 

Thanks again

-NV


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Jasonpctech said:


> I like the forum but the rules are tough for your contests.
> I just don't seem to have quite that much to talk about. I don't really come here to win stuff but I do have feelings of exclusion.
> I won't post just for the sake of padding as I am sure some do. Perhaps a contest tier would be in order, save the big items for heavy content creators and time to time have a lesser contest with relaxed requirements.


I think its fantastic they put this on for us, I have not seen another site give away so much help from its members to its members for free. Have fantastic give aways, and just ask that you be a contributing member of the forums. I don't think that is to much to ask, I would have to say my post count is higher here than any other forum I'm a member of. The give aways help, but the people here are what really keep me coming back.

Thanks Jason this post counts as one more for my ten :rofl:

-NV


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Jasonpctech, don't worry too much about the requirements. You have lots of time to qualify, and it is easier than you think once you get started. I really like that you don't want to just pad your post count with useless blabbering, that's great to see in a contest thread. Don't take the requirements as being exclusionary, but as a reason to branch out a bit, comment on someone's system, ask a question about an isobaric enclosure, compare the sound of your system to someone else's review of theirs. It will make you feel a lot more part of the group in the end.

Trust me, it used to be tougher, but even when contributing a movie review was part of the contests (at least I think it was) I took it as a way to give something back and put together the best reviews I was capable of at the time. And it worked, because I've won some pretty great prizes here! It really is a fantastic community, almost everyone is helpful and polite, and goes out of their way to make you feel at home here.

So like I said, don't stress, just browse around some new forums (check out some of the awesome DIY projects!) and comment or ask questions where you feel comfortable! 


_edit: oh yeah, another great contest Sonnie!!_


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

i like the forum rules here being a little tough,, i think it helps to keep all the spammers out. The give aways are awesome.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Slyder01 said:


> i like the forum rules here being a little tough,, i think it helps to keep all the spammers out. The give aways are awesome.


I agree, the rules do seem a bit tough but I think it is for the better, I just need to work this forum more into my routine and actually post in here. 
Should not be too hard as I am starting to research and gather info for a theater build hopefully by the middle of this year


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Rules are tough for a reason, otherwise they'd have heavy spambots winning these contests, and we all know that bots love A/V right ? :dumbcrazy:

By the way Sonnie, do the emoticons actually count as a word?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Probably not... but I do not use a word counter myself. I basically eyeball the posts and if they are a bunch of "awesome", "nice", "way to go", sort of posts, then I look closer.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

Add me to the list please.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay Sonny, I think I've finally got enough posts. Sign me up for the contest. 
BTW: I think the rules as set are more than fair.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Has the subwoofer been awarded yet ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*sub_crazy* wins the LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer winner!

*Congratulations!*


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Mike


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> *sub_crazy* wins the LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer winner!
> 
> *Congratulations!*


:clap:


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy the thunder.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a handsome looking sub.


----------



## rolltide0323 (Oct 6, 2011)

I was thinking of picking up 2 but i'm not sure.


----------

